# plowing snow with a 2wd atv?



## ccarpen4753 (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anybody use a 2wd atv to plow snow with? I have the opportunity to pickup a kawasaki bayou 300 in good shape. I was wondering what anybody thought of them and if you can even mount a plow on them(dont know a whole lot about the atvs). Any opinions would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 14, 2011)

Should be able to mount a plow...I'd check online should have mounting hardware aftermarket for a bayou. Much like a 2WD garden tractor you will need chains on the rear to plow much snow.


----------



## ccarpen4753 (Sep 14, 2011)

Im wondering how well these handle in the snow? And if it would have enough power to push deep snow?


----------

